# Crazy Train Destroyer



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

Some of you might of seen this on on other forums, It N.O.S!.....its a 76 and it spent all its life in da case, the case was opened up this autumn:banana:....its sooooo awsome, I had a hard time liking my strat after that, in fact I had a freat dressing and setup done on my strat and oonly then did I start replaying it, I could not stop playing this one.
The super 70 pups in there just floor me everytime.

There is a story and history with this ax, has to do with a train wreck....:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I like it, man. Really nice finish on that one.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey thanks!, my luthier freaked when he saw it, I had not noticed but he mentioned that the fact it had been sitting in the case for 30 years, the nitro melded with the wood and so you can see the details of the wood much better and of coarse it still has its shine on top of that!!
The neck is absolutly perfect, very fast.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

GuitarsCanada guitar of the month - for sure.


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

OK, please dont flame me for giving you guys serious GAS.....just to make sure you catch it , here are some closeups!
WARNING.....diapers are recomended.....view at your own risk........

Notice the paper still on the pickguard!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I love old Ibanez Guitars--especially from the mid to late 70's (I have a 79 Iceman).
I once played a 70's Ibanez Futura (Moderne copy) in a store, but unfortunately didn't have the cash at the time. There's just something about those guitars--and to find one like this?
Wow!


----------



## Roidster (Aug 5, 2007)

that is a nice looking guitar :bow:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

you lucky dog... cheers on one hell of a catch.

Craig


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

that's crazy clean man!

awesome, thanks for the pics.


----------



## enforcer505 (Jan 25, 2008)

looks good!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

That's amazing. Those old Ibanez guitars are fantastic. Along with the old Tokais, they really perfected the reissue thing.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

i remember these on TGP. seemed way too good to be true, but it wasn't. i thought the guy's prices were very much in line, but boy did a bunch of people think he was charging too much... IMHO, you'd pay that much and much more for a good new japannese made guitar, but this? i'm really glad you're playing the guitar, too.. i doubt many of that bunch will be getting any play time. congrats on a super great guitar


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

suttree said:


> i remember these on TGP. seemed way too good to be true, but it wasn't. i thought the guy's prices were very much in line, but boy did a bunch of people think he was charging too much... IMHO, you'd pay that much and much more for a good new japannese made guitar, but this? i'm really glad you're playing the guitar, too.. i doubt many of that bunch will be getting any play time. congrats on a super great guitar


Hey thanks Suttree......I actually paid alot less than what the others were posted for!....So it is truly the best score Ill will ever come across.
I play it, but I don't gig with it, I use it for recording and then it goes right back in the case:rockon2:
Cheers


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Great find. I usually don't like weirdly shaped pointy guitars but this one is nice. What's this train wreck story?


----------



## Supro (Dec 17, 2007)

In 1976 the year the guitar was produced, a train filled with new Ibanez guitars crashed somewhere in Jersey, some train employees were commisioned to clean up the wreck and put the wrecked guitars in a landfill.

Some of the guitars were saved by some employee.....flash back to last summer when his daughter found the cases in an attic I guess.......they had never come out of the case!!! Mine even had the brown shipping paper on the pickguard!!!

So I scored on a N.O.S 1976 Ibanez Destroyer:rockon2::rockon2:!
I have to say, the story is amazing, Hence the name I gave it Crazy Train Destroyer....but even more amazing is the tone on that monster!

It practically playes itself with the quick neck and amazing tone.

So if you ever doubt the power of prayer, well I can testify that it works:wink:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Congrats !!!!!!!
That is an unbelievable find. One of those stories you think is just folk lore. But here it is !!!!!


I had one of those back in 76'. Loved it.

again...congrats and happy playing

cheers
Pete


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Wow , nice find sir lofu


----------

